# Modern Eye Dropper



## apple320 (Jun 3, 2010)

I finally got this one done today.  All it really needs now is some really nice dark green ink to fill her up.












Chris


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Great job Chris . What nib/feed is that, an esty?


----------



## RAdams (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a super cool pen!!! I am not worthy to be allowed to even look at it.... Thanks for letting us see it!



Ok, can i ask a question or two? 

How does it work? I am guessing (and this is completely a S.W.A.G.) but the finial on the pen is a cap that goes over the squeezy dropper bulb? To fill the pen, you would squeeze the bulb, dip the nib in ink, and release the bulb? Then to keep going you would flip the pen nib end up, and squeeze the bulb, and repeat? 



cool cool cool...


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ron , an eyedropper filled pen is filled with a ...... eyedropper . You unscrew the front section and use a regular eyedropper to fill the body then add some silicon grease to the threads of the front section to help seal it and you screw it back together . It is the most basic of filling systems but it works well and holds allot of ink . Most vintage fountain pens pre 1920s were eyedropper fillers .


----------



## RAdams (Jun 4, 2010)

So does it take a special nib and nib holder that is different than cartridge or pump nibs? I could have saved a pen or two if i would have had the right nib to do this...


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

The only requirement is a good sealed section with good threads and some silicon grease so you get a good seal , you can add an o-ring to help with sealing if you want but it's not required .


----------



## juteck (Jun 4, 2010)

apple320 said:


> All it really needs now is some really nice dark green ink to fill her up.



Excellent work!

How about PR Ebony Green........


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 4, 2010)

That's really nifty.  I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## apple320 (Jun 4, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Great job Chris . What nib/feed is that, an esty?



Thanks
I am using a Schmidt nib unit on these ones.

Chris


----------

